
Some extinct species of crocodile were herbivores - lelf
https://phys.org/news/2019-06-extinct-crocs-vegetarians.html
======
PretzelFisch
PBS had a show "When Whales Walked, journeys in deep time" the first part
covered the evolution of crocks and how large and varied that species was in
previous eons.

------
ncmncm
About a third of the way through the Triassic period, (which predated the
Jurassic and Cretaceous), a mass extinction did in most of the crocs, and the
dinosaurs and pterosaurs took over. Before that there were crocs living in
trees, crocs that ran like hell on two legs, and, yes plant-eating crocs. It
was the crocs' world to lose, and they did; like we will, someday -- maybe
soon. Then the raccoons or bears can take our place.

But according to the article, many interesting croc lineages survived for
another 150 million years after the dinos took over, and succumbed along with
the non-avian dinos.

------
discobean
That's why they're extinct :P

~~~
toiletfuneral
I don’t understand this joke, why is it funny?

~~~
Jorsiem
Explaining a joke is like dissecting a frog. You understand it better but the
frog dies in the process.

